
GitHub Actions Ranking – Top - Ask11
https://gist.github.com/alekseykulikov/28e3a8d52bf1cd8f42f506335a6242ed
======
lindgrenj6
This is cool - I just set up Github Actions for some Rubygems that we maintain
for work, it's been a breath of fresh air!

Can't wait to dig more into it tbh, just looking at this list there are so
many more powerful things other than checkout/releasing code.

~~~
Ask11
Agreed, there're powerful integrations for testing, deploy, and frontend
performance. And some interesting, like using scheduler to update profile
([https://github.com/marketplace/actions/waka-
box](https://github.com/marketplace/actions/waka-box)), or tmate connection
([https://github.com/mxschmitt/action-
tmate](https://github.com/mxschmitt/action-tmate)).

